# Newest Major update revealed!!!!



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2018)

Check it out y'all. OMG this is the cutest stuff yet!!!
https://ac-pocketcamp.com/en-US/site/topics/ANNOUNCEMENT_1104112

It sounds like luck will be a huge factor in this however...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2018)

Marshal's pastry cookie is the closest thing I’ll get to having a Cafe Uniform (Unless Brewster has a flower event about coffee)


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Marshal's pastry cookie is the closest thing I’ll get to having a Cafe Uniform (Unless Brewster has a flower event about coffee)



i'm thinking brewster might be another furniture item. It'd be cute to have him behind a counter!


----------



## J087 (Apr 11, 2018)

Smells like more leaf-ticket shenanigans.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 11, 2018)

I may be understanding this wrong, but it says we have to use Leaf Tickets to get fortune cookies for stamps? And we all know how outrageous Nintendo can get with their Leaf Ticket pricing. At this point I'll never be able to get any Fishing Tourney terrain without buying Leaf Tickets. We'll see, best to be optimistic lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

*Heavy breathing* I just want to take a break from Pocket Camp.  Why won't they let me?!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

J087 said:


> Smells like more leaf-ticket shenanigans.



No ****... And yeah people are wonder why some might be quitting...


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> No ****... And yeah people are wonder why some might be quitting...



I think Nintendo runs the risk of alienating their player base if they continue to push content that is very Leaf Ticket heavy. That, or I have a very skewed idea of how many people regularly pay money to play Pocket Camp. I am a multi-platform gamer and longtime fan of the AC series, so my perspective stems from that, but it's very possible PC is a cash cow and very popular amongst people who regularly play and spend money on mobile gaming (and likely don't visit community forums). I guess only time will tell how the game will continue to evolve and equally how the community at large responds. I remember reading an interview about how the devs strive to keep the game feeling balanced and fair, and I can only hope that they continue to do so as they release more content.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 11, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I may be understanding this wrong, but it says we have to use Leaf Tickets to get fortune cookies for stamps?



Pretty sure it's bells with leaf tickets for some items. But I read it quickly and only once.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 11, 2018)

So many of us, me included, have set up a cafe or patisserie in our camps. It makes me laugh to think that Nintendo have included that theme. They are so obvious. 

I’ve been saving my leaf tickets for the under water theme, I wonder if I should keep my tickets just in case I find a fortune cookie theme I really love,

- - - Post Merge - - -



MopyDream44 said:


> I think Nintendo runs the risk of alienating their player base if they continue to push content that is very Leaf Ticket heavy. That, or I have a very skewed idea of how many people regularly pay money to play Pocket Camp. I am a multi-platform gamer and longtime fan of the AC series, so my perspective stems from that, but it's very possible PC is a cash cow and very popular amongst people who regularly play and spend money on mobile gaming (and likely don't visit community forums). I guess only time will tell how the game will continue to evolve and equally how the community at large responds. I remember reading an interview about how the devs strive to keep the game feeling balanced and fair, and I can only hope that they continue to do so as they release more content.



I am so curious to know the ratio of PC veterans to mobile (cell) phone game lovers. I guess our idea of the AC community could be biased by the fact that most of us have graduated from other AC games. I joined under a different user name back when New Leaf came out but I remember reading here back in my Wii days. Folks who regularly pay for in game advantages might not think twice about buying leaf tickets as they need them. For some one with a fair bit of disposable income the amounts charged aren’t massive. I kind of laugh at myself for being so loathe to spend cash on leaf tickets when I happily coughed up way more money for the Wii and 3DS specifically to play AC. I guess the content on those games was better though.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 11, 2018)

I love the themes for the fortune cookie items but I don't want to spend too many leaf tickets either :/


----------



## Flare (Apr 11, 2018)

Im really interested in Marshal and Rosie's items, nice to see Animals have their own events. They should've picked Octavian instead of Filbert...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2018)

Flare said:


> Im really interested in Marshal and Rosie's items, nice to see Animals have their own events. They should've picked Octavian instead of Filbert...


I'm sure there will be more. Like Apollo for example.


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 11, 2018)

Whoa... Some interesting stuff coming to Animal Crossing Pocket Camp. :0 I really don't want to have to use leaf tickets for some of these items. Already used some of my leaf tickets to try to get the Alice in Wonderland table. So... I am going to have to skip anything that requires me to use my leaf tickets. Though... Those items do look nice to have. :T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2018)

*Sigh*.  Those cafe items are irresistible to me.  I hope they won't cost too many leaf tickets... :/


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Sigh*.  Those cafe items are irresistible to me.  I hope they won't cost too many leaf tickets... :/



me too! Marshall's cafe items are the cutest ones in the game so far imo.

I just REALLY hope it won't be too expensive to get them all. I also hope that when they say the cookies will rotate it means they rotate indefinitely and there's not a fixed time to get them all.


----------



## Verecund (Apr 11, 2018)

Marshal and Filbert are my favourite villagers so I'm probably going to try and get their items just because of that.  But the themes look pretty nice, too!

I wish Leaf Tickets didn't have to be spent on the cookies, but I have almost 2000 Leaf Tickets and haven't had much of a reason to spend them (except the 20 I spent to catch the final two bats in Lottie's event, but from now on I'm just going to use flower food when I'm desperate), so maybe this is the place I can finally use them. I like hoarding them, though.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> So many of us, me included, have set up a cafe or patisserie in our camps. It makes me laugh to think that Nintendo have included that theme. They are so obvious.
> 
> I?ve been saving my leaf tickets for the under water theme, I wonder if I should keep my tickets just in case I find a fortune cookie theme I really love,
> 
> ...



I think PC is different from most mobile games as in PC you obtain Leaf Tickets, so there isn't really a need to spend money on Leaf Tickets as you can get them by playing. Other the other hand, other mobile games don't have ingame currency, or at least don't give ingame currency for free. This is just a theory as I am don't play mobile games myself. So I'm not sure whether veteran mobile gamers think that way or they could be smart enough to not spend on Leaf Tickets and save them up (or not - maybe they are addicted to mobile gaming and that is where most of their money goes). I haven't had to buy Leaf Tickets and have been able to get all items that require LT, besides Fishing Tourney Terrain, but I'm around a 100 because of the Mario Event and got Celeste. Which if I knew this event would arrive I should have put off on Celeste, so I'm hoping the fortune cookies aren't expensive in LT.


----------



## Heline (Apr 12, 2018)

Okay, so we need to buy with real cash a thing that can, eventually yes eventually not, give us the right item we want... basically it's called loot box. Just the most shameful practice in the world of in app purchases.

I hate the way that things turned since the Amiboo update in New Leaf. Remember the time when Nintendo's players was proud to say that Nintendo don't use shameful practices in a market full of season pass, expensive skin or characters, and now loot box.

I just hope that Animal Crossing on switch will not use to much extra payable content. AC is the game with I grew up, bring me smile when things got hard... I want to keep playing but I also have principles. And no extra money.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I think PC is different from most mobile games as in PC you obtain Leaf Tickets, so there isn't really a need to spend money on Leaf Tickets as you can get them by playing. Other the other hand, other mobile games don't have ingame currency, or at least don't give ingame currency for free. This is just a theory as I am don't play mobile games myself. So I'm not sure whether veteran mobile gamers think that way or they could be smart enough to not spend on Leaf Tickets and save them up (or not - maybe they are addicted to mobile gaming and that is where most of their money goes). I haven't had to buy Leaf Tickets and have been able to get all items that require LT, besides Fishing Tourney Terrain, but I'm around a 100 because of the Mario Event and got Celeste. Which if I knew this event would arrive I should have put off on Celeste, so I'm hoping the fortune cookies aren't expensive in LT.


I’ve never played any other mobile games so I don’t know how they work but I’ve heard stories of people spending money to upgrade or whatever. I’m relieved I didn’t jump in and get Celeste or buy the under sea theme just yet. I paid a few dollars to complete the Rover event in time but that’s the only time I’ve paid cash for leaf tickets. If the game keeps giving us opportunities to earn leaf tickets in game then I can’t go full on hater. I have 622 all earned since the end of Rover’s visit. I guess I’ll have to wait and see how much fortune cookie things cost.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2018)

Popularity poll for which fortune cookie will debut first is live n W on Twitter! Looking like Marshall will win by a landslide


----------



## kayleee (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm not surprised at all Marshall is winning in the poll I think his fortune cookie items are definitely the cutest!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 14, 2018)

I so too and I voted for him. I love the look of the screens. I hope they aren’t a leaf ticket item. Looks like that stuff might blend with some of the wonderland items too.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 14, 2018)

I voted for Marshall because they are my favorite items of the three cookies, but I would also really like Rosie's. If the cost of getting cookies is too high, then I will very likely pass on the space ones completely and finally break my full catalog goal.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 14, 2018)

I had to stop my full catalogue yearnings when brake tapper launched. No matter how much I’ve trued I’ve never ever won. I’ve followed all of the advice but my reflexes just don’t cut it. I’m mainly just completionist for the events now,  apart from leaf ticket items.


----------

